# Boilies und Auflösedauer



## Fr33 (23. August 2012)

Servus,

ich fische schon seit einiger Zeit auf Karpfen und bin gerade dabei etwas an den Details zu feilen.

Ich befische einen Weiher, in dem es einen guten Bestand an Karpfen gibt. Karpfen sind in der Regel zw. 10-25Pfd schwer.... einige ältere Schuppenkarpfen gehen sogar darüber.

Es ist nicht so, dass man die Karpfen nicht fängt - aber aufgrund des nat. Futteraufkommens sind die Fische etwas wählerisch und bedingt durch den Angeldruck stehen die Meist nur wenige Meter von umgestürtzen Bäumen etc. entfernt.

Sobald aber Futter geortet wurde - lassen sich die Rüssler aber auch im "Freiwasser" fangen. Ich fütter ab und an mal etwas mit Boilies an - aber ich habe den Eindruck, bis meine BLB Boilies Geruchs-und Geschmackstoffe abgeben - vergeht eine gefühlte Ewigkeit!

Längere Ansitze sind leider nicht mehr so häufig drinne -sodass ich eher auf Kurzeinsätze von wenigen Stunden angewiesen bin.

Gerne würde ich die Boilies von SB testen - da diese durch die Bank weg ein gutes Feedback bekommen haben.

Allerdings kann ich nirgends was über das Auflöseverhalten der einzelnen Sorten finden... es gibt zwar Boilies die sich schnell auflösen - aber als Hakenköder habe ich dann die selben Probleme wie mit Frolic.

LG
Sascha


----------



## Robin_ (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Fütter doch ein paar Tage lang mit auflösbaren Maispellets und Maiskörnern an
Dannach mit Maiskette auf Grund oder Pose
Klappt Super, Petri Heil!


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

matze koch banane-pistazie, fangen unglaublich schnell an zu arbeiten, ansonsten einfach einen dip auf deine boilies hauen, geht zb günstig mit melasse, also zuckersirup.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Du kannst dich auch selbst "schlau" lesen (hier im Forum ganz oben") und bestehende Boilirezepte mit schneller arbeitenden Zutaten neu konfigurieren - um diese dann bei einen Boilieroller zu bestellen.

Dort : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247653
habe ich mir einen Boilie entworfen der eigentlich deinen Erwartungen nahe kommen müsste und relativ günstig ist - wobei ich noch auf eine Bewertung durch erfahrenere Member warte ....


----------



## Siever (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Ich wollte neulich etwas über das Auflöseverhalten von meinen Selfmade-Boilies erfahren und habe die einfach in ein Wasserglas gelegt. Sind zwar keine originalen Bedingungen, aber aufschlussreich war es trotzdem. Ich habe zum Beispiel gemerkt, dass wenn ich die Boilies ein paar Tage nach dem Auftauen trockne, halten sie länger und sind härter|rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Servus,

ihr werdet lachen - dass mit dem Wasserglas habe ich auch schon versucht  BLB Pineapple löst sich nochmal langsamer auf, als BLB Monkey Shit (Fischmehlbasis). 

Anfangs war ich von meinen BLB Murmeln echt überzeugt - aber trotz guter Lagerung kommen mir die Dinger inzwischen alt rüber.

Boilies selber rollen lassen war auch schon meine Idee. Bis ich mich aber ganz in die Materie (Fischmehl, Birdfood, Milchpulver etc.) als Basis eingelesen habe - da kaufe ich lieber fertige Mixe.

Kann man anhand der Grundsubstanzen nicht breits das Auflöseverhalten etwas bestimmen? Meine Theorie: Je Gröber die Struktur - umso mehr Wasser dringt in den Boilies ein, schwemmt die Geschmackststoffe raus und der Boilie zerfällt schneller. Das wäre ja bei Mixen wie Birdfood usw. der Fall - wobei Griesbomen alla TS (die alten ^^) oder Boilies auf Milchpulverbasis / Fischmehlbasis aufgrund des Fettgehaltes eher länger halten.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Da : http://www.king-baits.de/index.php?screen=artikel&artikel_id=23 sind viele Zutaten in ganz kurzen Worten beschrieben.
Wenn du schon nicht (die durchaus empfehlenswerten) Langfassungen hier oben im K-Forum durchlesen möchtest hast du dort die Kurzfassungen und kannst dir zumindest einen groben Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## cyberpeter (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Hallo,

sicher ist es kein Problem, mit den entsprechenden Zutaten wie Milchpulver, Hefe, (teure) wasserlösliche Fischmehle und -extrakte usw. einen Boilie zu bauen, der sich sehr schnell auflöst und Duftstoffe abgibt.

Das dumme ist nur, dass die Auflösezeit von verschiedenen Faktoren wie Wassertemperatur, Strömung usw. abhängt.

Baue ich nun einen Boilie, der sich sehr schnell auflöst kann es sein dass der im Frühjahr gut 3-4 Stunden aushält, was für einen Kurzansitz reicht im Sommer aber schon nach einer Stunde zerfällt, wenn Weisfische dran "rumknappern" sogar noch weniger lang. Also habe ich immer die Gefahr, dass meine Montage ohne Köder am Platz liegt außer ich benutze wieder spezielle Hakenköder. Außerdem ist die Lockwirkung aufgrund des Aufbaus der Boilies trotzdem nicht der Brüller.

Deshalb würde ich für "Kurzansitze" nicht spezielle Boilies bauen oder gar für teures Geld schnell auflösende Boilies kaufen, wobei ein gut arbeitender Boilie nicht von Nachteil ist, sondern eher hergehen die Boilie nicht bzw. nicht alle ganz sondern zerschnitten bzw. zertrückt anzufüttern - das beschleunigt aufgrund der größeren Oberfläche die Auflösezeit recht deutlich. Wenn ich dann noch hergehe, und diese Boilies bzw. Teile von Boilies mit Lockmittel bearbeite also Lockstoffe drüber gebe und sie dann evtl. noch in Milchpulver, Fischmehl usw. wende dann habe ich wahre "Geruchsbomben" die ich mit keinem noch so guten Boilie hinbekomme und trotzdem hält sich die Futtermenge die ich verwenden muß in Grenzen und ich bin mir sicher, dass mein Hakenköder bis zum Ende des Ansitzes fest am Haar ist. 
Man kann das ganz noch mit einem PVA Bags oder Futterballen mit Milchpulver, Minipellets, schnellauflösendes Fischmehl usw. kombinieren und wenn man es auf die Spitze treiben will noch Brausepulver mit reintun.

Allerdings sollte man sich an das notwendige Maß der "Geruchsexplosion" herantasten denn es kann durchaus sein, dass Karpfen von "zuviel" abgeschreckt werden bzw. ich mir dadurch unnötig Weißfischschwärme an den Spod hole ...

Nebenbei sind die SB, die ich probiert habe, was das Auflöseverhalten angeht auch nicht wirklich besser als die BLB nach meiner Erfahrung je nach Sorte und Wassertemperatur sogar schlechter und die BLB sollte man relativ schnell nach erhalt einsalzen oder einfrieren da sie, was ich gemerkt habe, im Vergleich zu anderen konservierten Boilies nicht soviel Konservierer drin haben und deshalb schnell "altern".

Gruß Peter


----------



## K.ID87 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Hallo Fr33,

habe letztens die SB - White Halibut gefischt.

Diese Murmeln arbeiten meinem Eindruck nach richtig fix - für meinen Geschmack sogar etwas zu sehr. Der Boilie schwemmt richtig gut aus, gibt demnach auch flott Geschmacks- und Geruchsstoffe ins Wasser ab. Allerdings hat mich die Konsistenz letzten Endes nicht ganz überzeugt, da er mir zu schnell zu "soft" wird (nach ca. 6-8 Std.) und bei einem guten Weißfischbestand oftmals diese an den Haken bringt (war bei mir jedenfalls so).

Werde die Murmeln erst wieder im Winter auspacken, bei niedrigeren Wassertemperaturen dürfen sie dann nochmal zeigen, was sie können.

Vllt bist du ja auf der Suche nach genau so einer Murmel.

...so long, greetz!


----------



## Fr33 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Wie gesagt sobald die BLB Murmeln weg sind, kommt was neues zum testen.

Die Matze Koch TS Murmeln wurden ja auch schon genannt - aber da ich generell leider nicht von TS halte und man sicherlich (ist an anderer Stelle bereits gerade in der Diskussion) für das Geld auch andere Boiles (SB, BLB usw.) bekommen kann - halte ich dieser gezielt erstmal raus.

Peters einwand mit der Wassertemperatur etc, hatte ich leider komplett aussen vor gelassen. Wir haben auch ne Menge Schleien, brassen und dicke Rotaugen im Gewässer - sodass ich ungerne mit Partikeln angeln möchte. Anfüttern wäre allerdings ne Option. PVA Mesh habe ich bereits - komme damit allerdings nicht ganz so klar. Muss damit noch bisi üben  Mir gehen die Netzchen zu schnell von alleine auf (Dosenmais, Pellets usw, gemsicht verwendet).


----------



## daci7 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sicher ist es kein Problem, mit den entsprechenden Zutaten wie Milchpulver, Hefe, (teure) wasserlösliche Fischmehle und -extrakte usw. einen Boilie zu bauen, der sich sehr schnell auflöst und Duftstoffe abgibt.
> 
> ...


|good:
Das sehe ich genauso.
Ein paar Murmeln oder Pallets füttern wenn du willst und dann eine "Geruchsbombe" in PVA drauflegen - sollte für deine Ansitze perfekt sein.


----------



## Schneidy (23. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Servus FR33

dieses Problem mit der Auflösezeit hat mich auch beschäftigt.Kurzansitz und Erfolg is immer so ne Sache.
Zum einen sind Pellets eine Lösung da sie recht schnelle Auflösezeiten haben.Aber da kann man probleme mit Brassen bekommen wenn man sie als Hakenköder nutzt.
Hab da ne Baitbude gefunden die echt gute Knödel machen.
Sehr gute Löslichkeit,natürliche inhaltsstoffe,schnelle Verdauung bei den Karpfen und die Murmeln fangen echt gut.

die Firma heißt http://shop.ttbaits.de/


----------



## cyberpeter (24. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Hallo,

Du hast recht, wenn man schnell "arbeitende" aber meist recht teure Boilie bei Kurzansitzen "normalen" gegenüberstellt ist das Ergebnis meistens deutlich besser. 

Dies kann vorallem dann sinnvoll sein, wenn man Probleme mit Weißfischen wie Brassen hat und deshalb Pellets und anderes schnell wirkendes günstiges Futter nicht verwenden kann bzw. will. Wenn ich aber solche "Probleme" habe würde ich Pellets usw. überhaupt nicht mehr verwenden, also dann weder als Hakenköder noch als Futter, denn selbst wenn mein 20er Doppelboilie zu größ für die Brassen ist kann es durchaus sein, wenn eine Horde Brassen den Grund "druchgespflügt" hat, dass sie die Montage in einem nicht mehr brauchbaren Zustand hinterlassen ...

Der Preis für solche schnelllösenden Boilies ist meiner Meinung zumindest bei einigen Produkten durchaus angemessen, weil sie die höhere Lockwirkung über lösende rechte teure Inhaltsstoffe und nicht wie bei manchen Boilies über zuviel Flouver erreicht wird. Diese Lockwirkung hält dann auch über mehrere Stunden an.

Das kann man allerdings auch billiger haben zumindest wenn man nur für ein ein paar Stunden am Wasser ist indem man "normale" am besten grobporige Boilies vorher für einige Stunden in Lockstoffe wie fertige Dips, Asia Fischsoucen, Halibuttöl usw. einlegt. Die Lockwirkung ist dann, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung, um einiges höher als die von teuren schnellauflösenden Boilie die 10 € oder mehr kosten. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Fr33 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies und Auflösedauer*

Moinsen,

ich habe mich etwas in die Materie reingelesen und muss sagen. Für meine paar Mal Karpfenangeln im Jahr - werde ich eher wieder von dem Gedanken mir schnellauflösene Köder zu besorgen wieder abkommen.

Da unser Weissfischbestand noch im erträglichen Maße ist, werde ich versuchen mit Pellets, Partikeln und Boilies zu füttern und ggf. mal ein PVA Säckchen aufziehen und damit ansitzen


----------

